# Oberon - Velcro vs Corners?



## derryhumma (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had my new Kindle 2 for a week.  I'm an avid reader & web designer/developer who programmed my first computer 38 years ago.  (Yes, really.)  I swore I would never want to read a book on anything other than paper.  Not true any more!  Anyway ...

I am about to order an Oberon cover and would love to know which you prefer & why -- velcro vs corners.

Thanks in advance!

Robyn


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Robyn! Velcro or corners is such an individual choice. Some do not like the idea of sticking anything to the back of their Kindle, or feel it is easier to remove from the corners so that is their option. Many others like the "floating" look of the Kindle when used with the Velcro cover. I myself prefer the Velcro and have no trouble accessing the switches on the back of my K1. I do feel that you can't really go wrong with either Oberon cover.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the corners and really like them.  It feels very secure.  I'm thinking that someone along the way has tried both, but I can't recall who that person is.  
Good luck with your decision.  Like intinst says, you can't go wrong whichever style you decide.
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it is Luvmy4brats that has had both kinds of covers, I'll see if I can find her post about it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It was LuckyRainbow, who no longer posts here, sorry.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're right.  And her posts aren't available for review either.  
deb


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I strongly prefer corners. I had a very bad experience with velcro on a Strangedog cover, and will not try it again. The look of the Kindle "floating" is very cool, but I don't want to have to tug hard to separate my Kindle from the cover, and with velcro that is needed. A lot of Kindle owners love their velcro covers though, so they have found a way to separate the two layers of velcro without pulling too hard on the Kindle itself. I couldn't find a way to do that. Besides, the corners are easy to use, it's easy to move the K around, and there's no problem with access to anything. For me, it's an easy call: corners!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I have an Oberon with corners.  I do like the look of the floating Kindle, but did not want to put velcro directly on my K.  There are people who have found that having a skin on the kindle means that they do not have to put the sticky velcro directly on their investment.  I do not have a skin and don't have a need for one.  *shrugs*

intinst is right; it is a very personal choice.  Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I have an Oberon cover and chose corners.  As some of the earlier posts have mentioned, I too, do not want to affix the velcro to either the naked kindle or even a skin.  Very subjective; it is truly a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have had two K1s with velcro and got a corner cover for my K2. While the velcro worked fine and looked cool (the floating aspect), I have come to prefer the corners. Interestingly, the Oberon folks have announced that the covers they will make for the DX will be corners only, no velcro option.

L


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't shoot me... but for a little extra money there's a third option which I love due to disliking both velcro and corners.  You can get the Amazon $30 Leather Cover and then get a Large Journal to slip it into.  That way you have an Oberon cover with the clip system ><


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the velcro for the K1 but for my K2 all of my Oberons have corners.. I find that I take it out more due to the thinness of it.. the corners are VERY secure, also if you are getting the DX, the velcro option will not be on that particular model


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> I think it is Luvmy4brats that has had both kinds of covers, I'll see if I can find her post about it.


You're right, I've had both. I personally prefer the velcro. I had the velcro for my K1 and decided to get corners when I got my K2. I thought I would read it oout of the cover more often than I actually do. I've decided the corners distract me against my white and purple skin

I have the corners on my ROH right now, but plan on taking it to a shoe repair shop and having them sew on some velcro for me. I'm waiting until I get a new Oberon with velcro, so that I can have them match up where it is on both. I'll be getting one of the new Sky blue ones in either Butterfly or Hummingbird, or maybe Dragonfly. I really can't make up my mind.

BTW, the velcro comes off the back of the Kindle really easy. No residue at all.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I like my corners - I have a Kindle 1.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the corners on my Oberon kindle cover.  I have a dark skin on my Kindle and I don't notice the corner straps.  I know some don't like the corners.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I like my corners... tho I do admit to being annoyed that I have to take the left lower corner off to plug it into the computer.  Its just a minor annoyance.  I may add velcro to it myself one day tho and see if I like that better.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have both versions for my K1 and prefer the corners over the velcro.  Mostly b/c I don't like the little "fuzzies" that come from the velcro.  If I order the new sky blue for K2 I'll definitely get corners.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I prefer velcro. A much cleaner look.  I have a skin on the back, so the velcro doesn't come in direct contact with the Kindle.  The velcro is secure enough that I've tested it by turning it upside down (over a soft sofa cushion) and moderately tried to shake it loose.  The velcro held firm.  I'm sure you could dislodge it from the velcro if you tried shaking it hard enough, but it's certainly secure enough for every day use.

Unfortunately, Oberon won't release a DX model with velcro.  Maybe now I get to see what all the talk about Noreve is about.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Don't shoot me... but for a little extra money there's a third option which I love due to disliking both velcro and corners. You can get the Amazon $30 Leather Cover and then get a Large Journal to slip it into. That way you have an Oberon cover with the clip system ><


That was my first cover, I used the Amazon cover inside a large journal cover. Then I started seeing threads discussing the damage done to Kindles by the Amazon hinge so I switched to a Kindle cover with corners.

I loved my journal cover but it is amazing what a difference in size and feel the actual Kindle cover makes.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi and congrats on your Kindle!

I have the original Kindle, and I have the Oberon with Velcro.  I love the clean "floating" look of it.  It's very secure, and it removes easily if I need to access the back.  Some people don't like the idea of sticking something to the back of their Kindles - my reasoning is if I can stick a skin on it, I can stick Velcro on it.  If necessary, the velcro does come off without leaving any residue (we tried it when my husband decided he didn't care for the Oberon cover, which I'd given him first dibs on when I got it on eBay).  

But...if you think you'll frequently be reading your Kindle without the cover then the Velcro probably isn't the answer.  I always read with the Kindle in the cover, so that isn't an issue for me.  But if I did, the Velcro would probably annoy me.

In the end, it's an individual decision as far as what you like visually and how you'll use your Kindle.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

For my K1 I had the oberton Velcro and loved it.  Then I got my K2 and I realized that because I had the Velcro I could use my K2 in the old Oberon K1 cover.  I don't think I could have done that with the corners


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi I have a K2 and I have the ROH with corners. I had the Amazon Leather Cover with hinges ~ passed it on to my daughter . Then  I had the M-Edge with hinges and corners until I could decide which Oberon cover I wanted. The corner do not distract me and the skin I have is Quest whick has dark and light browns. 

Enjoy your kindle and which ever you choose for you Oberon ~ you will love the cover itself. It is truly a work of art!!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Ew, velcro, ew!

I hate velcro on darn near anything, but especially on my expensive electronics. It seems cheesy and ew to stick some adhesive all over it. It might be slightly ok with a skin on first and then the velcro. 

I will say that the corners stay right out of the way of any of the buttons (at least on the K2), and I hardly notice they're there.

Corners!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

akjak said:


> Ew, velcro, ew!
> 
> I hate velcro on darn near anything, but especially on my expensive electronics. It seems cheesy and ew to stick some adhesive all over it. It might be slightly ok with a skin on first and then the velcro.
> 
> ...


LOL, and I don't see the difference between adhesive on velcro and adhesive on a skin. And I figure if velcro is okay with NASA's way more expensive equipment it's okay for mine. 
But I reckon that's why Oberon gives us the choice. 
(One big advantage for folks with young kids around - with velcro you can hear if a little person is messing with your Kindle, as my granddaughter was yesterday!)


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Well the DG skins don't leave any residue behind. Adhesive strong enough to hold up to velcro (pulling apart all the time) does tend to leave sticky. Also when something is out of the cover, the velcro just looks tacky to me.

If I'd ended up with a skin type that was hard to remove, and/or left residue behind, I'd be just as "EW!"


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Velcro for me. The corners are too distracting. I like the floating look of my K1.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I think I like Velcro more, but Corners don't bother me either.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

akjak said:


> Well the DG skins don't leave any residue behind. Adhesive strong enough to hold up to velcro (pulling apart all the time) does tend to leave sticky. Also when something is out of the cover, the velcro just looks tacky to me.
> 
> If I'd ended up with a skin type that was hard to remove, and/or left residue behind, I'd be just as "EW!"


I agree that it doesn't look great out of the cover (which is why I always remind people that if they'll be reading out of the cover a lot, velcro isn't the way to go). But we did take the velcro off my husband's Kindle and reapplied it to mine when he decided he didn't want the Oberon cover, and it didn't leave any residue at all on his Kindle - which was a relief!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i converted my oberon case from a straps to velcro.  i like the velcro better but the straps were fine too.


----------

